# overcharge @attitude



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

Attitude please fix the 500 dollar charge on my account that I didnt make.  Thank you


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

This isn't attitudes site so if they overcharged your account posting here won't help. I've never heard of them doing that before, I sure hope you get it squared away. Send them an email right away.

If anyone tried to overcharge one of my cards by $500 they would be very disappointed....


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 20, 2009)

seagull said:
			
		

> Attitude please fix the 500 dollar charge on my account that I didnt make.  Thank you



Um why don't u contact them???? posting here isn't gonna fix your charge


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

Do tell... It MUST have been a mistake.


----------



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> This isn't attitudes site so if they overcharged your account posting here won't help. I've never heard of them doing that before, I sure hope you get it squared away. Send them an email right away.
> 
> If anyone tried to overcharge one of my cards by $500 they would be very disappointed....


 
No, I agree this isnt their site, but this thread could alert others to the possibility of overcharging, or the opportunity to make right.  There are so many threads of praise, does a question of doubt, lead this thread to be censored? Sounds like a precursor to Neo-Nazism

To make you happy, let me rephrase the thread:  "Has anyone been overcharged by Attitude for 500$$$$$?

Besides, you paying my bank bills.......... NO?   then keep your mouth shut


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

seagull said:
			
		

> no, but it would alert others to the possibility of ill will, or the opportunity to mkake right, besides there are some many threads of praise, does a question of doubt, lead me to be censored? sounds like a precursor to Neo-Nazism



What in the world are you talking about? Where were you censored? I hope you get your money back, I was just trying to point you in the right direction.


----------



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> What in the world are you talking about? Where were you censored? I hope you get your money back, I was just trying to point you in the right direction.


 
many apologizes


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2009)

no sweat, wrong post wrong place wrong time. happens to the best of us. (me all of the time   ) wish you luck in getting your matter resolved. Hope it all works out for ya.
 consider it thread closed .


----------

